# Session in Eisenhüttenstadt am 18.11.06



## franktrial (30. Oktober 2006)

Wollte nur mal fragen ob jemand lust hat am 11.11 nach hütte zu kommen, nicht um karneval zu feiern, sondern zum trialen, vielleicht könnte man ja 
sowas wie in görlitz schaffen.


----------



## rusty84 (31. Oktober 2006)

wäre cool nur ist der tag grad blöd. da liegt schon was an. ein anderes datum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (1. November 2006)

von mir aus auch ne woche später das wäre dan der *18.11*, oder ein ganz anderes datum


----------



## Trialer Chris (1. November 2006)

Der 18. is gut. Also ich würde kommen.


----------



## franktrial (3. November 2006)

Mensch irgendwie haben nicht viele leute lust zu kommen, so kalt ist es doch noch garnicht. hoffe auf mehr antworten. wie siehst mit den andern görlitzern aus, wollen die nicht?


----------



## Martin Kohnert (10. November 2006)

Was is denn nun Kommt jemand am 18. oder wie?????????

KOXX LEVELBOSS


----------



## bertieeee (10. November 2006)

na ich würde evntl. mal die cottbuser anmelden.


----------



## Fabi (10. November 2006)

Gibt es eine Internetseite von dem Verkehrsverbund, der zwischen Cottbus und Eisenhüttenstadt gilt?
Über die Bahn finde ich zwar Verbindungen aber keine Preise.


----------



## franktrial (10. November 2006)

also wer jetzt wirklich lust hat zu kommen dann am *18.11*.
@Fabi es ist glaube ich günstiger mit einem wochendticket zu fahren von riesa aus,sonst bezahlst du bestimmt fast das doppelte.


----------



## Fabi (10. November 2006)

Die Sache ist die, dass ich kein Ticket brauche das ab Riesa gilt, weil ich mit meinem Semesterticket im gesamten VVO kostenlos fahre.
Bezaheln muss ich nur von Ruhland bis Hütte.
Die Webseite vom VBB habe ich auch schon ausgemacht, allerdings kann ich deren Preisgestaltung noch nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## franktrial (10. November 2006)

also ich hatte immer in elsterwerda schule und das sind glaube ich drei stationen hinter ruhland und da hat das ticket immer so 14â¬ gekostet, aber es bei dir ab ruhland gilt dann nimm doch einfach ein brandenburg ticket, ist billiger,hast du nicht noch jemand der mitfÃ¤hrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty-rider (13. November 2006)

also wir görlitzer werden mal schauen und uns melden
bis dahin


----------



## franktrial (14. November 2006)

Hoffe auf schönes Wetter und das jemand kommt.


----------



## Fabi (14. November 2006)

Wenn schönes Wetter angesagt wird, dann komme ich bestimmt.
Gibt es schon eine Zeit?
Sind die Spots weit entfernt vom Bahnhof?


----------



## franktrial (14. November 2006)

unsere stadt ist nicht sehr groß, aber gute spots sind auf jedenfall in bahnhofsnähe und das gelände ist vielleicht 10 min entfernt. Ich wurde auch sagen das wir uns nicht ganz so spät treffen, da es ja schnell dunkel wird vielleicht spätesten, ich kom dan zum bahnhof,brauche halt nur ankommenszeiten.


----------



## franktrial (14. November 2006)

also nach wetter.de sollen 11c° und ein niederschlagsrisiko von 17% sein, klingt ja ganz gut


----------



## Trialer Chris (15. November 2006)

Die Görlitzer sind dabei.  
Wann?
Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (15. November 2006)

Ich habe mir gerade mögliche Verbindungen rausgesucht.
Mein Zug wird 11:04 ankommen.
Da ich mir ein Berlin-Brandenburg-Ticket (26) kaufen muss, könnten noch bis zu 4 Personen auf folgender Strecke auf das Ticket mitfahren.
Vielleicht ist das ja für die Cottbusser interessant.

```
Ruhland 	Sa, 18.11.06 	ab	09:05 	5 	RE 38524
Schwarzheide Ost 	  	ab	09:08 	 
Senftenberg 	  	ab 	09:18 	 
Sedlitz Ost 	  	ab 	09:23 	 
Bahnsdorf 	  	ab 	09:28 	 
Neupetershain 	  	ab 	09:32 	 
Drebkau 	  	ab 	09:38 	 
Leuthen(Cottbus) 	  	ab 	09:42 	 
Cottbus 	Sa, 18.11.06 	an 	09:50 	1
____________________________________________________
Cottbus 	Sa, 18.11.06 	ab 	10:08 	10 	RE 38560 	
Cottbus-Sandow 	  	ab 	10:12 	 
Cottbus-Merzdorf 	  	ab 	10:14 	 
Cottbus-Willmersdorf Nord    ab 	10:18 	 
Teichland 	  	ab 	10:21 	 
Peitz Ost 	  	ab 	10:26 	 
Jänschwalde 	  	ab 	10:29 	 
Jänschwalde Ost 	  	ab 	10:32 	 
Kerkwitz 	  	ab 	10:37 	 
Guben 	        	ab 	10:44 	 
Coschen 	  	ab 	10:50 	 
Wellmitz 	  	ab 	10:55 	 
Neuzelle 	  	ab 	11:00 	 
Eisenhüttenstadt 	Sa, 18.11.06 	an 	11:04 	1
```
Mögliche Rückfahrten sind ab Eisenhüttenstadt um 16 und um 18 Uhr.


----------



## franktrial (15. November 2006)

@fabi: also ich komm dann zu bahnhof.versuch das ticket am automaten zu kaufen,dann sparst du nochmal 2â¬

@Trialer Chris: kommt ihr mit auto oder zug? wenn mit zug,wÃ¤r ja 11.04 auch gut, kommt ja auch aus cottbus. mit auto.. das auto am besten am gelÃ¤nde abstellen und das liegt direkt neben der schwimmhalle und die ist mit grÃ¼nen schilder ausgeschildert (Inselbad),da kann man auch fragen das wissen viele.
hier noch meine handynummer: 01728095067


----------



## franktrial (15. November 2006)

so hier noch eine karte,für die autofahrer,einfach auf die B112 achten


----------



## Trialer Chris (16. November 2006)

Wir komm mitm Zug. Sind dan auch 11.04 Uhr da.


----------



## franktrial (18. November 2006)

hier nur erstmal ein bild die anderen schaffe ich heut nicht mehr,bin ziemlich geschafft aber die anderen kommen. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14842


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. November 2006)

franktrial schrieb:


> hier nur erstmal ein bild die anderen schaffe ich heut nicht mehr,bin ziemlich geschafft aber die anderen kommen. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14842



Geht leider nicht. Man brauch ein Kennwort dafür?


----------



## franktrial (19. November 2006)




----------



## franktrial (19. November 2006)

so noch ein paar bilder, der rest kommt dann mit post


----------



## franktrial (19. November 2006)




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (21. April 2007)

kann am einer paar pics von dem gelände von hütte reinstellen?wär echt nett.danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (22. April 2007)

Hier hab ich ein paar Bilder hochgeladen, die etwas vom Gelände zeigen.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/7772
Bitte die Beschreibung beachten.


----------



## Martin Kohnert (22. April 2007)

NENE fabi der boden hat sich schon schön festgefahren


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (22. April 2007)

Fabi schrieb:


> Hier hab ich ein paar Bilder hochgeladen, die etwas vom Gelände zeigen.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/7772
> Bitte die Beschreibung beachten.



danke


----------



## franktrial (22. April 2007)

das gelände hat sich schon um einiges verändert. es sind natürlich mehr materialien dazu gekommen und der boden is in den sektione nich so sandig.

freu mich auf jeden teilnehmer am 29.4.!


----------

